# Where are MK bags made?



## mimika

Hi fellow bag lovers

I'm shopping online for an MK bag and it says 'imported'. Anyone know where they are made? 

Thx


----------



## crissy11

No longer in Italy no matter what they tell you. They used to be but no more. The Michael by Michael Kors bags are made in China. The collection bags used to be made on Italy until recently. My Skorpios was made on China and the $1000 Tonne I just bought (for 40% off) was made in Korea.

The SA told me this week that no more bags will be made in Italy.


----------



## nascar fan

crissy11 said:


> No longer in Italy no matter what they tell you. They used to be but no more. The Michael by Michael Kors bags are made in China. The collection bags used to be made on Italy until recently. My Skorpios was made on China and the $1000 Tonne I just bought (for 40% off) was made in Korea.
> 
> The SA told me this week that no more bags will be made in Italy.



Well, that does it for me.  No more MK bags.


----------



## Thequickredfox

My Suede Hamilton says made in the USA.


----------



## crissy11

I guess I'm not that hung up on the Made in Italy thing. Yes it would be nice, but it wouldn't stop me from buying something because it wasn't. The SA told me the collection bags used to be around $1500 when made in Italy and now they are around $1000. And you can look my new Tonne (and my Skorpios) over with a magnifying glass (and I have) and there is no detail on either of those bags that is inferior. If the quality of materials, quality control or workmanship were to degrade that would be a different story. And the leather is still the finest Italian leather.


----------



## mimika

Honesty a lot of bags now are made in China except for one final piece which is made in Italy / France, and because of they final one piece they stamp it as 'made in Italy / France'


----------



## patriot511

My MMK bags are Made in China and my Collection Tonne bag is "Handcrafted in Korea", while my Aerin and Skorpios Collection bags are "Handcrafted in China". All of the bags are beautifully made.


----------



## iluvmybags

I found a tag down inside my Gia satchel that says MADE IN CHINA.  A little disappointing at first, but then I realized that it's still the same bag and I can't imagine it would be any different if it had a MADE IN ITALY tag, so I just decided to love and enjoy it just the same!
(and to be honest, the original price didn't scream ITALY anyhow - now if it had a 4-digit price tag, I might have thought twice about buying a MADE IN CHINA bag, but considering I ended paying less than most Contemporary designer bags, it doesn't really bother me)


----------



## missmoimoi

One SA at Holts told me their Gia satchel was made in the USA but I did not see the proof for myself.  I've accepted the fact that bags must be way over $1K if they're going to be made in Italy (has to be famous brand too)...I know the Michael Kors bags used to be made in Italy but they must use various factories now.  I have to say, for $800 I'd be happier with Made in USA than Made in China...I realize the quality could very well be impeccable "Made in China" but yea, I don't want everything coming from China either.

Ok, but just to be long-winded  I'd rather see Made in China than Made in Romania I think!  I've seen some newer Furla bags and I'm not so impressed...and now just to go OT, I saw a white leather Furla today at Winners.  It WAS made in Italy but didn't scream high-quality either...it was just ok...I sort of wanted it though but I stopped myself.  It was all white pebbled leather - I thought it might have made a cheap, carefree summer bag; but it wasn't quite cheap enough I guess!


----------



## missmoimoi

Thequickredfox said:


> My Suede Hamilton says made in the USA.



Get me one of those!


----------



## missmoimoi

I visited the MK pacific centre boutique today.  The ostrich embossed Gia satchel is made in Korea (we think).  The SA & I really tried to read the inside tag but you either need a flashlight or must stick one's head deep inside the bag to read...weird angle, short flat tag and leather lining that does not pull out.  Oh well...


----------

